# Nature Boy Ric Flair in the hospital....not looking good...



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2017)

He was a HUGE part of my childhood and has stayed 'cool' ever since.  Have to admit I'll be pretty bummed if this does not end well....

Wrestling icon Ric Flair admitted to hospital. ‘We need your prayers,’ says his rep.

Professional wrestling star and Charlottean Ric Flair was admitted to a hospital over the weekend, and a tweet sent out by his management team early Monday seeks prayers for “tough medical issues.”

Media outlets reported 68-year-old Flair was in intensive care, and that the issue was heart related.

“Are u a Fan/Friend of Ric Flair?” asked the Tweet from Melinda Morris Zanoni of Legacy Talent and Entertainment. “If so, we need prayers & positive energy 4 our Living Legend as he is dealing w/some tough medical issues.”

The ominous sounding tweet represented a change in tone from what Zanoni was saying Saturday, when she described the hospital visit as “routine monitoring” and said there was “no reason to panic.”

One of my favorite Flair rants....


----------



## Gunz (Aug 14, 2017)

A lot of these guys lived in the Charlotte area when I lived there. Rick Flair, Dusty Rhodes...I used to see Sergeant Slaughter around town. He had a camouflaged Cadillac Limo with his name in red stencil on the side. Vince McMahon--pre-cycling steroids--was this scrawny nerdy lil dude who held the mike and let the stars rant.

BTW, Dusty Rhodes used to tape razorblades between his fingers so that during a match he could wipe the sweat from his forehead and cause the blood to flow. And if you saw him close-up in person you could see all the hairline scars on his forehead. Now that's showmanship right there.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 14, 2017)

I never got into wrestling, but my older sister was...Blackjack Mulligan, Deano Bravo, Ric Flair...

I did see Ric Flair at an opening of a Gold's Gym nearby, did his trademark "wooooooooo!"


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2017)

The fact that he made 68 when so many of his peers did not is impressive.

Get well.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 14, 2017)

T


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2017)

Update: Ric Flair Reportedly Out of Surgery, Condition Described as "Extremely Serious" - Wrestlezone

According to F4WOnline.com, WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair has undergone surgery, and the situation is being described as “extremely serious.”

The report added Flair was scheduled to undergo surgery sometime this week, but it’s unknown if today’s surgery was the originally planned surgery or a second surgery.

As noted, Flair was admitted to the Intensive Care Unit of an Atlanta, GA hospital over the weekend for issues that could be related to his heart.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 2, 2017)

I ain't dead yet, bitches!


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 3, 2017)

Let me get four claps *CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP* and a WOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 4, 2017)

G2G

I met Ric in person, got his book signed and a photo. He was very professional and on top of his game.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 4, 2017)

Back when WCW was a thing, the night club I worked at was the go-to party for the wrestlers after an event at the Mobile Civic Center. Ric was present on one such night, and it was crazy. He was a great guest to have, and was damned good at working the crowd up WITHOUT them getting violent (unlike Raven). Talk about positive energy. 

He was up by the DJ booth, and I could hear "WOOOOOOO!!!" over the woofers and the crowd with no mic. The crowd ate that shit up. He could've just had a drink and left, or been a stuck-up cunt, since the paid show was over. Instead, he gave our customers an extra bonus for the paltry $3 cover.


----------

